# Fencing options



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I need to put a thin fence down the middle of a shared drive. 
Anyone got any ideas? Originally I was thinking of some thin metal posts with wire going between them. But can't find anything.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

How about some wooden posts with a thick rope between?

Like this


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Not sure how they'd fix into concrete. Posts need to be thin as they'll be in my boundary.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Shared drive so only half the post will be in your boundary ?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Guessin there's a back story to the need for a fence?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Well I've lived there for four years and he's never spoke, his misses is fine. He's just a grumpy old ****. I've left him a note as to parking sensible. 
We've our own drives but there's not a fence between them. He's taken to parking right to the edge so he has to get out on my drive, so when I park there's hardly any room for me to get out. 
So to keep him parking the right way and to **** him off, I want some kind of cheap barrier.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

are you thinking about something like below?










have a look at http://www.avsfencing.co.uk/fencing/agricultural-fencing/1-8m-staplelok-post/ they also sell fence wire and mesh.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------

